

Ask HN: Looking for technical partner(s) - sjd

I'm looking for a technical partner in helping to add some additional complex features to a site.<p>Are there any recommended resources for doing this already?<p>Thanks
======
sjd
The tasks are primarily back-end oriented and focus mainly on areas of
scaling. An understanding of Java is needed and it would be nice to know
Groovy as well.

I'm the sole developer of this site which is not funded so it would be an
equity position initially which is why I was mentioning partner. I know this
is a big turn-off for most but it is what it is.

------
sidmitra
You should mention what exactly you need in terms of features, so people can
judge if its within their skill set.

Also do mention what sort of arraangement you want with them as in cash,
equity etc?

